# Blacked out my roof



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 5805
View attachment 5806
View attachment 5807
blacked out my roof with the help of my gf on the weekend


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

[strike]Can't see the picture.[/strike]

Still can't see a pic.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Looks really good! Kinda wish my Cruze wasn't black now, lol


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I can't see the pic either.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Can't see the picture.


x 3


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

X4 Says 'invalid attachment'.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How am I the only one that saw them? Lol

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> How am I the only one that saw them? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


Might have something to do with you being the only moderator who replied, lol.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

cant see it...oh wait was that already said? lol


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 1stcruzeECO (May 28, 2012)

well i cant see it ... i was hoping to see it since i am thinking of doing this


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Well since he doesn't seem to want to actually post the pictures, I have two from when I dipped my roof (I just didn't want to post them and jack the thread). 

Silver cruze with blacked out roof and side mirrors. Looks good (to me anyway). 

I'll update this post with the pics when I get home.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrap it up!








And spray it on























I did four coats. I like it (for now). Might try my hand at an actual vinyl job or just paint it sometime down the road.


As always, enjoy.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

that looks really good on a silver car!


----------



## 1stcruzeECO (May 28, 2012)

**** thats looks good how many spray can?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

1stcruzeECO said:


> **** thats looks good how many spray can?


You'll be safe with two cans. I used one and some change when I sprayed mine.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you remove the roof molding or just tape over them? I'm going to be installing carbon fiber vinyl and am contemplating on removing them or not. If you did remove them how easy are they to pull off? I was thinking ordering replacements just in case I bend them since they are aluminum. They are only $16 a side from gm parts direct.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope just taped it off and sprayed it on. Pretty easy actually. Just make sure the coats are even and the spray is of equal distance to avoid "shiny" spots


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cant able to see the pics..............might be problem with attachment


----------

